# Tiger Woods



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Just heard he's been seriously injured in a car crash. Any news?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

The news here is saying he left his residence at 2.25am & hit a fire hydrant & then a tree on his neighbors property. Who knows how much is true.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

CNN reporting released from hospital with facial lacerations after hitting hydrant outside his house and then neighbour's tree.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

2:25am, fire hydrant and a tree???? Sounds like Tiger could have used a designated driver.....


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My thoughts, also, Carol. I was just being PC & not saying it. Ha.Ha.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here is the latest. He was treated for facial lacerations and released from hospital. Airbags did not deploy, low speed crash. Authorities report there was NO alcohol involved.

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/news/story?id=4693657


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Of course they will report that....he will have to be AT LEAST 60, look like Gary Busey did before they actually tell us the truth......PLUS....maybe it wasn't alcohol....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Anne Jones said:


> My thoughts, also, Carol. I was just being PC & not saying it. Ha.Ha.


LOL Anne....sometimes I leave my PC'ness where I cannot find it....:mrgreen:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I heard he was polishing his #1 driver and inadvertantly poked himself in the eye, causing the crash.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Excuse me? I am not aware of any state Highway Patrol agency willng to lie about someone being impaired, I don't care how famous they are.

In fact, here's more than 10 pages of celebrity DUI mugshots. http://images.google.com/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQsAQwAw


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Could be he was impaired with something OTHER than alcohol. I did say charges were pending.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

COULD be any number of things: 

" FHP said alcohol is not considered a factor in the accident, and it is unknown whether he was wearing a seat belt. The crash is under investigation, and charges are pending."

To my civilian ears this means they had not completed their investigation, therefore they don't know the cause of the accident, so they don't know if there will be any charges. Maybe I am interpreting this statement incorrectly, perhaps one of our law enforcement officers can tell us if this is actually code for "he was high as a damn kite".


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Excuse me? I am not aware of any state Highway Patrol agency willng to lie about someone being impaired, I don't care how famous they are.
> 
> In fact, here's more than 10 pages of celebrity DUI mugshots. http://images.google.com/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQsAQwAw


Stop being so silly, ](*,) 
you don’t have to lie if you don’t test, as in the last sentence of the first paragraph. I fairly certain if that was me the “standard field sobriety test” would have been administered. So is a cover up a lie? 

A few clips on Pat Kennedy 
On May 4, 2006, Kennedy crashed his 1997 Ford Mustang convertible into a barricade on Capitol Hill in Washington, D.C., at 2:45 a.m. A Fraternal Order of Police[_clarification needed_] official said the congressman had appeared intoxicated when he crashed his car, but Kennedy claimed that he was merely disoriented from prescription medications Ambien and Phenergan.[_dead link_][10]. Anonymous sources are alleged to have seen Kennedy drinking at the nearby Hawk & Dove bar prior to the accident.[11][12] Kennedy also stated to officers that he was "late for a vote". However, the last vote of the night had occurred almost six hours earlier. The standard field sobriety test was not administered, and Kennedy was driven home by an officer.


In an earlier incident, on April 15, 2006, Kennedy was driving a Ford Crown Victoria — registered to the "Friends of Pat Kennedy Inc" — on Turnpike Avenue in Portsmouth, Rhode Island. As Kennedy attempted to turn left into a CVS pharmacy parking lot, his vehicle struck a Nissan Maxima driven by off-duty U.S. Coast Guard Warrant Officer Thomas Guthlein who was attempting to make a right turn into the same parking lot. Portsmouth police did not issue a citation to either driver.[20] One woman who witnessed the accident has expressed her opinion that Kennedy was impaired, but this has never been proven. Kennedy's handwriting on the police report was messy.[21] Guthlein is quoted in the _Daily News_ (New York City) as saying "I never really got that close to him ... It was just a regular traffic accident".

You can find as much as you want on good old Ted who got away with murder 
http://www.coverups.com/greatcoverups/teddy-chappaquiddick.htm


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Of course they will *not* report that....he will have to be AT LEAST 60, look like Gary Busey did before they actually *release it to the media to tell us* ......PLUS....maybe it wasn't alcohol....


Please note the changes in my statement.....

My original post was taken out of context and I was accused of saying the authorities and/or the media were lying.....we ALL know that would never happen. :roll:
(please note that I am NOT saying all or even most, but there is a small percentage of LEO that is not on the up and up....

(I mean look at the officer that reported himself and his wife dead from a THC overdose from eating pot brownies.....do ya think he bought it or took it off some person he "let go with a warning this time" call?) 

Poor Tiger must have had some knee jerk reaction, like a dog ran out in front of him or something. The media just forgot that part. :mrgreen:

(I actually meant this as a friggin smartass comment, and it turned into serious debate about some stupid golfer)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry to be a spoil sport, I'll leave y'all to your fantasies.](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh and Chris save your breath, ever since you sent me that ridiculous, immature and unsolicited PM about what you would like to do to all Muslims, I have no respect for you and no time to waste reading your posts. Have a nice day.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Oh and Chris save your breath, ever since you sent me that ridiculous, immature and unsolicited PM about what you would like to do to all Muslims, I have no respect for you and no time to waste reading your posts. Have a nice day.


If you’re going to take it out of context id rather you just post the PM. you slickster you


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I looked I cant find it to post, maybe you can, but I bet you wont


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Found it… still stand by it. would have posted it but the thread got locked so I sent it to you 
It says nothing about Muslims does it ? 
Just meant anyone who wants to do us harm 

I was standing on a roof in NJ and watched the whole thing from start to finsh. To this day if I could push the button to take them all out I would


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Susan, How do I make it my signature?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I guess there was a club involved after all!!!!!!!!!! 
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/abraham/detail??blogid=95&entry_id=52475
UPDATE: The AP reports that Tiger Woods wife Elin Nordegren used a golf club to smash the window of the car and help him out of it.


Highway Patrol Spokesman had the following to say regarding the accident
From http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ittTFCRuwinSaWLa0oesRehTxoMwD9C85H0G0

"The accident report was not released until nearly 12 hours after Woods was injured. Patrol spokesman Kim Montes said injuries are considered serious if they require more than minor medical attention.Montes said air bags in the SUV did not deploy.
Investigators still have not had a chance to speak to golf's No. 1 player, but when they do, "we will ask him everything," Montes said. "We just haven't had a chance to do so because he was being medically treated."
*Montes said charges could be filed if there was a clear traffic violation,* although troopers still do not know what caused Woods' SUV to hit the hydrant and the tree."


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That’s OK Susan I got it, thanks anyway. 
Back to Tiger


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't see any "code" for being high on anything. charges could be pending is code for not sure what the hell happened, but someone has to pay for the fire hydrant. 

Normally, someone with head injuries is not given SFST's. Even an HGN wouldn't be admissible because of possible head injuries. However, in our state, because it was a serious injury, blood would have been drawn. Whether it's used or not depends on consent or a death. I don't see FL letting go too many people regardless of their fame. In fact, it's getting harder to do that on someone that isn't famous. Being someone famous makes it even more difficult. 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks David, that's kind of what I thought. There definetly are a lot of idiots who drive impaired, and some of them are celebrity, some are just natural born idiots, and who knows, maybe he had a fight with his wife & left when he shouldn't, I don't know, that's for sure. I'm just glad no else was injured and glad his injuries are not serious.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

[ but someone has to pay for the fire hydrant. 

Where the dogs gona pee in the morning?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dave, I don’t think Pat Kennedy had a head injury. If someone crashes their car at 2:45 am and the officers on site thought he “had appeared intoxicated” do you think they would test for alcohol?
 I wonder what could have happened? :-k


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> The AP reports that Tiger Woods wife Elin Nordegren used a golf club to smash the window of the car and help him out of it.


After she missed his head :razz:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> After she missed his head :razz:


hehehehheheh


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Dave, I don’t think Pat Kennedy had a head injury. If someone crashes their car at 2:45 am and the officers on site thought he “had appeared intoxicated” do you think they would test for alcohol?
> I wonder what could have happened? :-k


Can't recall the Pat K. crash so I really can't comment.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Can't recall the Pat K. crash so I really can't comment.
> 
> DFrost


 
Good answer, I bet you’re the guy who makes all the comments to the media.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I really don't. The only Kennedy crash I recall is Ted's dip at Chapaquidock (sp?). I know around here, we've arrested the famous on numerous occasions, ie. George Jones, Steve McNair, Marty Stewart among many others. 

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I really don't. The only Kennedy crash I recall is Ted's dip at Chapaquidock (sp?). I know around here, we've arrested the famous on numerous occasions, ie. George Jones, Steve McNair, Marty Stewart among many others.
> 
> DFrost


I think its all fair, im just goofing around. You do have some good answers though


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I just want to point that my Military I.D. has relieved me of being arrested for a few more than minor incidents in my younger days ....and it has not saved me at times. I am sure celebrity status may afford some of the same privelages.....and at times I am sure it does not.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.tmz.com/2009/11/28/tiger-woods-elin-nordegren-fight-accident-suv-lacerations/


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hmmmm what's worse, DUI or getting beat up by a girl????


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe he deserved it  Heard lots of bad things about his behavior when he comes to Vegas--cheap (he stiffs everyone), impatient, arrogant--he sounds like the total package. They even talk about how badly he acts (among others) on the local radio shows.

Have to add that he is a very accomplished athlete--not like the Hollywood idiots with no talent who tend to act the same way.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sue Miller said:


> Maybe he deserved it  Heard lots of bad things about his behavior when he comes to Vegas--cheap (he stiffs everyone), impatient, arrogant--he sounds like the total package. They even talk about how badly he acts (among others) on the local radio shows.
> 
> Have to add that he is a very accomplished athlete--not like the Hollywood idiots with no talent who tend to act the same way.



Maybe so. You know the old saying; Hell hath no fury, ..............

I've heard he was a very arrogant person as well. He's not real fan friendly when he plays golf. Kind of like he forgets who really pays those millions he makes. Even Arnold Palmer has backhandedly spoken about his need to be more fan friendly. 

Can't deny that talent though. Those of us that like golf are definately seeing history made on the golf course. 

DFrost


----------

